# Is this HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS?



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I don't think this is cabomba, so is this HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS? I look through the pictures on APC and just want to confirm it. A little piece that came with my plants and I just want to get the plant ID. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, that looks like a _Limnophila_. Very hard to say which one, but it doesn't look like _L. mattogrossense_.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Cavan. Will a better picture help?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oops. Meant Myriophyllum mattogrossense. Another pic might help, as might growing it out a bit first.

I'll say, though that putting a species name on some of those from a photo is all but impossible in many cases.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Because of the big number of leaves per whorl, 9 or so, I believe it's rather a Limnophila (sessilis or indica or similar). But let's see how it looks when grown out.

@ryu1: In Hottonia the leaves have a dispersed arrangement on the stem, that means, only 1 leaf per node. Many Myriophyllums, e.g. mattogrossense, and Limnophilas have the leaves in whorls - a number of leaves per node, as in Your plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This picture of _H. palustris_ from AquaScaping World's plantpedia (Photo credit: Stan Chung) illustrates what Miremonster just said:


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, here is a photo after growing a bit taller, sorry it took so long. It is def. not Myriophyllum mattogrossense as I have this in the same tank. Probably not H. palustris as well because leaves look thinner. Again I dont know. Here is a snap shot, hope this helps identify it. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think all I or anyone else can say is that it's a_ Limnophila_. A few are rather distinctive, but many are not. If you REALLY want an answer, you could always grow it in a tub outside and flower it.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would fathom a guess and say it's L. aquatica personally. Def not a Myrio.


----------

